# Commentators et al



## 4x4 (30 July 2012)

I just would like to say a very heartfelt thanks to Mike Tucker and Ian Stark for their excellent commentary, not always easy to waffle on in a space when someone has fallen off.  Also how nice it was to hear Richard Clapham's name mentioned as a member of the support team, it's nice to know a family with such deep Olympic roots is still part of the action.  Well done so far team GB and good luck tomorrow.


----------



## BobbyMondeo (30 July 2012)

I agreee. Absolutely fantastic commentary of a brilliant and nail biting day! Good job guys!


----------



## CalllyH (30 July 2012)

they didnt waffle on in the holds it just went silent on the TV!


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Usually I'd agree, but Mike Tucker drove me mad today.


----------

